# Heavy Breathing?



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi all! I'm just wondering if I'm being paranoid, but Molly is breathing awfully heavy for no apparent reason!

Her nose is also a little runny.

Any ideas??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought Missy was breathing heavy last night before bed...but I am thinking it was because she ran around with Casper and got to hot. It is getting warmer and I think they breath heavier when they are hot.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

No, she's definitely breathing heavy and she hasn't been running around for hours. I'm getting nervous!!

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, is it hot in your house? Kubrick has been panting in the mornings since it's really warm and we don't have the air conditioner on yet.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Susan,
maybe you should take Molly in for a check up at the vets? I do think these dogs get warm very easily and it makes them breath heavy though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also wanted to add that by really warm, I mean around 60 degrees or so outside. I do agree with Lynn that these dogs get warm really easily.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Has she been eating and drinking ok? Has she had anything new or unusual today? I hope it turns out to be nothing, but if your worried you could call your vet.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Phoebe tends to breathe heavier than my other guys. It is usually when she lays down at night. Often she lays down right next to my head and her breathing can keep me awake. Her nose has never been runny though. 

Did you take her temp? You know your pup best - I always go with my gut reaction - if I think something is not right - I don't wait too long to call the vet.

Arlene


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*never hurts to give your vet a call*

did you google the symptoms and see if anything comes up? I always feel better when I check. Trust your intuition on this one.
Linda


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

She's been eating fine and drinking a lot of water, now that I think of it. I'm not familiar enough with this breed yet to know how much it takes for them to get hot!

Hopefully that's it! What about the runny nose though? I'm definitely calling the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, Kubrick also gets a runny nose sometimes, but not very often. If you're worried, definitely call the vet, though!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Try and see if you can relax her by rubbing her tummy or whatever else she finds comforting. I'd agree that they seem to get warm easily. If you are truly concerned about her being overheated - as in possibility of heatstroke - get a wet towel on her or if very serious, get her in a bath ASAP. Could she possibly have allergies?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just mentioning to Ryan that due to spring time pollens in the air, dogs can get runny eyes, nose and no doubt breathing issues..

If you think you are seeing a change in your Hav's breathing, I would take her to the Vet to be checked out..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

These kind of posts make me nervous because there is not enough information to make a real decision.

Is she still experiencing heay breathing? How long has it been? When you sqay heavy breathing, is she panting, or is her breathing more labored than it has been previously? Can you count her Respirations/minute. Is she restless or laying still? Has she fallen asleep? Is she distractable--does she want to play? 

Tell me more about the runny nose. Is it dripping a clear mucous? Is she "sniffing" or does she appear stuffed up?

Is there any cough? 

Thats all my questions for this round!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow Cheryl! You sound more worried than me! LOL!

Ok--here goes:

She's still breathing heavily, although she's not panting. I would say more labored. I counted approx. 60 resps/min. She's fallen asleep a few times, but everytime I get up she gets up and follows me. When I get to whereever I'm going, she immediately plops down and lays down.

She doesn't want to play, but she's also not the most playful dog. She's more mellow.

No cough and her nose is actually dry now.

What do you think?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we first got Shelby, she panted so much that I had the vet check her heart over and over again. I never had a dog that panted so much. I have found out that she just runs hot. Now that it is getting warmer, she has already started laying on the wood floors and not the rugs. She will even lay under the sprinkler to cool off.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am very concerned by your post. I counted the respirations of my dogs: 16 while asleep and 18-20 while we talk to them. This sounds like a labored breathing or shortness of breath the way you describe it. If you put your ear to her chest can you hear any wheezing (whistle noises). Of coarse a stethoscope is better. 

Breathing 60/min will exhaust a dog in no time and if it were me, I would visit the emergency vet. I may be over reacting because I am not actually seeing your dog, but your description makes me nervous. 

Anybody out there with another opinion?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, 16 while asleep? Kubrick is at 30 while asleep right now and he's not breathing heavy at all.

I just recounted and he's at 24 now. Maybe he was dreaming?

Anyway, I'm not sure but 60 does seem like a lot if she isn't running around.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a website on normal vital signs for dogs. http://www.vizslaclubofillinois.org/health.htm

I will keep looking!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is how to check for a dog's pulse: 

So once you have that information, what you are looking for is a strong and regular beat. You can check the beats in either of two locations. One is inside the upper thigh on your dog's rear legs, which is where you'll find the femoral artery. The other is on the chest behind the left leg. Count the beats per minute - actually you can do it for 15 seconds and then do the math, times 4. Normal beats can fall in the 60-150 range, but that's why is important to know what is normal for your dog as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The ABC's for dogs is just as important as it is for humans: Airway, Breathing, Circulation.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Susan,
About 7 or 8 months ago, before I started feeding Beamer a raw diet, I tried the home cooked stew for him, and that evening after eating it he was breathing just like you described. (very fast and heavy at times..) I posted about it here to.. From what I recall people were saying it could have been a allergic reaction to an ingredient in the food... Well, we never found out what it was and it never happend again..

So, has he maybe gotten into some food that did not agree with him?

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl that website on normal vital signs for dogs is really great to have bookmarked. Thanks for adding that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

I just saw this. Is Molly okay?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How is Molly this morning???


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok--she seems better this morning. More energy. I'm waiting until she's been resting a while before I check her resps again.

Thank you all for your concern! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl. Thanks for the link to that site. I'm bookmarking it. I think we're safe from the porcupine quills......and the gunshot wounds(!!). (Hunting dog accidents I would imagine).
It's good emergency information to have.
I'm glad to hear that Molly is a bit better today. If you have any concerns, definitely visit your vet.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

OK--She's fine!!!! I'm so freakin' neurotic with this dog!!! I swear, I'm not even this bad with my kids!!!:crazy:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How was the weather last night. Brady gets very upset with rain and especially thunder storms. Could that have had anything to do with it?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh great - glad she's doing better. It's hard not to be neurotic with the dogs - they can't really tell us what's wrong like children.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Whew! I'm glad it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Aww so glad puppy's okay!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad Molly is okay!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Susan..I'm HAPPY to hear that Molly is ok! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Susan,
> About 7 or 8 months ago, before I started feeding Beamer a raw diet, I tried the home cooked stew for him, and that evening after eating it he was breathing just like you described. (very fast and heavy at times..) I posted about it here to.. From what I recall people were saying it could have been a allergic reaction to an ingredient in the food... Well, we never found out what it was and it never happend again..
> 
> So, has he maybe gotten into some food that did not agree with him?
> ...


I was thinking about that when I read this, and I think the few times that has happened with Gucci, it means she is in PAIN of some sort, GI or cramps. She just did it last week the night before she went into heat, but was also frantically walking around the bed and laying on my chest. The next morning she was fine, but by afternoon she was a WOMAN. lol And the time before? I think she had a stomach ache,

So..I do think for Gucci, its a sign of discomfort/pain instead of yelping.

I'm glad Molly's alright now! I know they can put a scare in you!

Kara


----------

